# Just As Things Were Going Ok



## Billh50 (May 12, 2016)

Well I am almost done with this bike that we are delivering in PA the first week of June. I needed to cut some stock for a backrest bracket. Went into the shop to cut a piece of stock and low and behold. The motor on by HF saw is frozen solid. SO now I need to buy another motor and no money left this month. Does this stuff ever stop ?
This is the bike I am building for a friend in PA. He gave me a frame with a motor and a bunch of parts. This is what I have so far.


----------



## stupoty (May 12, 2016)

Sweet ride 

At least you will save on gym membership with using a hacksaw a lot 

Stuart


----------



## Billh50 (May 12, 2016)

Not sure if the heart can take using a hacksaw. I get winded real easy lately.


----------



## zmotorsports (May 12, 2016)

Turning out nice. 

Mike.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 12, 2016)

Nice Sporty build. I remember making my first "Sissy" bar out of 1" flat stock for my 46 Knuckle back in the mid 60's. Back then taller was the in thing. As to "does it ever stop", I think we all know the answer to that one. It may back off once in a while, but it never stops. Otherwise we wouldn't have anything to fix or restore, and then where would we be?  Mike


----------



## Billh50 (May 12, 2016)

My last build came out nice for only spending $2000 including buying the trike.


----------



## higgite (May 12, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> The motor on by HF saw is frozen solid. SO now I need to buy another motor and no money left this month. Does this stuff ever stop ?



They told me to smile, things could be worse. So, I smiled. And sure enough, things got worse.

Tom

P.S. I like the trike.


----------



## kvt (May 12, 2016)

I like the last project better, but that is because I could probably use it, where I could not last on the current one.  But it is real nice.    You may think it stops at times, but it is normally it is just building behind the scenes then it lets go again.      Again nice bike. and nice trike


----------



## Billh50 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks guys. I ended up taking the motor off my bandsaw to put on the HF cutoff saw. The plastic fan inside the motor evidently melted and broke apart causing the motor to seize. So will have to find another motor when I have money. But at least I got the part made I needed.


----------



## timvercoe (May 15, 2016)

Very nice work. And a creative repair on the saw.  Any chance a Bridge Port will sit in the back of the trike?

Tim


----------



## Billh50 (May 15, 2016)

I sold it when I was running out of money before the disability kicked in. The guy that bought it destroyed it.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 15, 2016)

_I hate it when that happens._
_            *G*_


----------



## kvt (May 15, 2016)

I also hate it when you sell something to someone and they then destroy it especially when you put a lot of work into it and only sell it because you have to.


----------

